# Hot b15 Pics



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Ok I just go done adding a bunch of new pics including: Brakes, hood, billet antenna, muffler, etc. You guys/gals can see it for yourselves. 

http://groups.msn.com/GHSER7/mycar.msnw?Page=1

If that link doesn't work just click on my sign.

Oh yeah as for the pics, check this one out from today in Key West. Went to the Keys for me B-day! Look it's the Southern most Sentra(or car for that matter ). lol 


http://groups.msn.com/GHSER7/mycar....hoto&PhotoID=84


P.S. that's the Southern Most Point, the red, yellow and black object in front of my car.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat ride bro.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U already know I like--nice pics.....


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice car man!


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanx guys


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice ride...wish i lived in warm florida...car always looks good and no salt...keep up the work


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

It hasn't been too warm lately, but tru never any salt


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Tru, it's been in the 30s and 40s here at night.
love the car. hope to see you at more of the FL meets.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm Sure I'll be around.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice car, kinda resembles mine, but I have an Altima.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Someone better tell me about these meets damnit.. I have miss 3 so far.

BTW, car looks great bro. Where did you get the antenna? Is it universal?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Car looks awesome. Im trying to get the same style rims, probably not Racing Hart tho, trying to save some money, hehe. what size are they?


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

antenna-> stylingcompacts.com (or something like that), yes it's universal!

18" Rimz


----------



## nissanturboracer (Jan 19, 2003)

loven the carbon fiber man, what type?


----------

